# probiotics?



## bookmobiler (Apr 13, 2002)

Has anyone tried using probiotics to settle their GI tract? My nutritionist recommended Culturelle (2x a day for 1 week, followed by 1x a day for 2 weeks) which I started yesterday. I would like to hear from others who have tried this probiotic - successes and failures - or any other probiotic.Thanks.


----------



## MEMorrisNJ (Sep 9, 2000)

Been taking Needs' probiotic: Flora Biotic 16(16 strains for lactobacillus and bifobacterium)-- This product MUST be refrigerated so if ordering be careful not to have it shipped at the end of the week to avoid the weekend. I could not find it on web site but Needs is located at: http://www.needs.com where I assume you can get their phone #. Recommended by a biochemist I recently started seeing. Intestinal pain alleviated within a couple of days --- I am amazed. I had tried Culturelle with no success.


----------

